# Obama on Muslims and Islam



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's an interesting compilation of clips of Obama and his views on Muslims and Islam. Enjoy.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I saw a lot of his upbringing showing, but not much to show he's a legit Muslim as opposed to just another politician showing whatever faith he feels will win votes. I'm sure Pelosi could quote the Bible and Catholic doctrine too from her time in high school, but I wouldn't call her Catholic. 

It'd be giving them both too much credit.

KG


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

C'mon 3 & 1/2 years!!!! Next one's GOTTA be better than this idiot.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

There are enough reasons to not like the man or his administration without attacking his First Amendment right to freedom of religion.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

thelonerang3r said:


> There are enough reasons to not like the man or his administration without attacking his First Amendment right to freedom of religion.


I fully agree with this!!

However, when he has staunchly and repeatedly DENIED he is Muslim,IF he is, then it is not (to me) about his religous choice and beliefs, but his blatant lying. Wasnt there an incident of inquiry to mpeachment about another president regarding lying?


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, one President was impeached for lying- thank you for that. His lie, too, was irrelevant to the state of the Union. Does it really matter what his religious affiliation is, who he slept with, or what he had for dinner last night? Those are all personal matters.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

thelonerang3r said:


> Does it really matter what his religious affiliation is, who he slept with, or what he had for dinner last night? Those are all personal matters.


To many it does. He should just have the balls to come out and say, I'm a muslim. Wasn't he schooled in Kenya at a young age in muslim schools? For crying out loud, his name is Barack Hussein Obama. If you were raised in Ireland in a catholic school and your name is Patrick Ryan Murphy, you're probably a catholic. Just admit it and be done with it. Has he picked a church of worship since he took the oath of office?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

SigZagger said:


> To many it does. He should just have the balls to come out and say, I'm a muslim. Wasn't he schooled in Kenya at a young age in muslim schools? For crying out loud, his name is Barack Hussein Obama. If you were raised in Ireland in a catholic school and your name is Patrick Ryan Murphy, you're probably a catholic. Just admit it and be done with it. Has he picked a church of worship since he took the oath of office?


And this was my point. Frankly, i dont care who did what to whom with bill, monica and hilary. i DO care about illegal answers, and by whatever god you believe in, stand up and be a man! (umless you are a woman, then stand up and be a woman). Don't waffle and maybe. Dont lie and goof. Just BE HONEST.
THEN maybe we can get on with life and addressing reall issues.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

kg333 said:


> I saw a lot of his upbringing showing, but not much to show he's a legit Muslim ...
> KG


Actually, I find the clip interesting as an insight to how Obama views Islam and Muslims. I didn't post it as proof Obama is a Muslim - I don't think the video makes that case very well.

Regardless of whether Obama is a Muslim or not, the video shows Obama, in his own words, talking about Muslims and Islam. I find his glowing praise of Muslims and Islam to be in stark contrast to his world tours where he never misses a chance to apologize for the evils the US has inflicted upon the world.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

thelonerang3r said:


> There are enough reasons to not like the man or his administration without attacking his First Amendment right to freedom of religion.


How is showing a video of Obama in his own words an affront to his FA right to freedom of religion?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

James NM said:


> How is showing a video of Obama in his own words an affront to his FA right to freedom of religion?


+1..to sure how to make that drive from point A to B.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

I wonder of Isreal feels about this guy. I mean,how they _really_ feel about him.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

James NM said:


> How is showing a video of Obama in his own words an affront to his FA right to freedom of religion?


Maybe I'm wrong, but the tone at the beginning of this thread made it seem Muslim=Bad Pres (He is, but for other reasons). So, to me, it was basically the same as an attack on that right.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

thelonerang3r said:


> ... Muslim=Bad Pres ...


If we're talking about the US, those words are dead on.

Iraq, Iran, Pakistan ... not so much.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

How can that be said? Would you feel the same if he was Hindi or Buddhist?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

thelonerang3r said:


> Would you feel the same if he was Hindi or Buddhist?


Currently those religions don't regularly strap bombs to themselves and kill hundreds of innocent people or decapitate people on camera all in the name of their god.* Any* religion, or group for that matter, that refers to me as an "Infidel" and wants me dead becuase I don't not believe the same things they do, does not earn my respect or trust, period.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

> "Jim Jones, David Koresh and Meir Kahane do not typify Christianity and Judaism in the eyes of the civilized West, but those same eyes are prone to see Osama bin Laden and Mullah Muhammad Omar as typifying Islam," Richard Bulliet


A small minority of any religion, sect, or cult can be labeled extremists (gun owners included). To base judgement on an entire population because of the acts of a few...

Didn't this country rise with tolerance? I'm not saying anyone should trust or respect someone for any reason, but as this relates to Obama, I think you're missing the forest because of the tree.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

thelonerang3r said:


> A small minority of any religion, sect, or cult can be labeled extremists (gun owners included). To base judgement on an entire population because of the acts of a few...


Apparently you and I have very different definitions of "a few". When I stop reading on an almost daily basis about bombings and killings in the name of Allah, and it get's to the point where it's every now and again like the occasional nut-job mall killer, then I will consider it "a few". Until then, I keep my current stance.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Todd said:


> ...When I stop reading on a almost daily basis about bombings and killings in the name of Allah...


Acts of war will cease (reduce) when war is over. How often did suicide bombers make the news before the wars started?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

thelonerang3r said:


> Acts of war will cease (reduce) when war is over.


Really? Were we "at war" when terrorists flew planes into the World Trade Center and the Pentagon killing *THOUSANDS* of innocent Americans just going about their daily lives? It's over when _they_ say it's over, not us. To think that terrorism will cease or reduce because we say we're done playing in the sandbox is naive.



thelonerang3r said:


> How often did suicide bombers make the news before the wars started?


It makes the news now becuase it's our guys getting blown up, so the networks deem it newsworthy. I will bet vital parts of my anatomy that it happened plenty more than than was reported over here before we went to war and will continue long after we have left the playing field, it just won't be our guys getting killed (as often) so the fickle news media will move on to something else.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

No, we weren't at war then. 9/11 was the declaration of war. To think that the level of violence hasn't drastically increased since we went to war is, in my opinion, but your words- naive. Looking back at this thread, it has been sufficiently hijacked, and I get the feeling I'm annoying a mod- and that's a good way to get banned. Can we just agree to disagree? Neither of us will win this argument.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

thelonerang3r said:


> Can we just agree to disagree?


Yup. :smt023


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

This forum and these moderators do not ban people for differences of opinion and political debate as long as it's kept within the confines of the rules. If we all thought the same it would kind of defeat the point of participating in a forum I would think. I don't know were Obama's head is. He speaks with forked tongue babbling unintelligently so it's anyones guess. To be honest he is most likely like most politicians and sold his core beliefs down the river a long time ago in favor of latching onto whatever cause or issues will serve to further and preserve his power. Same tired old game with a different face.

It is hard to argue the link between the Muslim religion and the actions of more than a few of their number. The evidence is stacking up. That people would start to make such an association is normal. Not necessarily entirely true but it is a normal rational. How many beat downs in the name of Allah does one need to suffer before a rational person starts to connect the dots? Is it truely just segments and sects within that religion that are responsible for most of the trouble? I could be persuaded to buy that arguement providing I saw some effort from the self proclaimed peace loving faithful to purge thier own ranks of the undesirables.

As an example, if in the states we had some large in mass group of wacked out self professed christians running around killing people in this or any manner it would not be long before all of the christians (and I am one) would start to get a bad rap. And as we should. Why? Because if I'm not willing to call a spade a spade and do something about it I am guilty by association, my complacancy, my indiference. If I don't like the sudden heat eminating from the kitchen in my direction then I'd best stand up and take a stand or sit down and take it.

When I start to see Muslims exhibiting overwhelming public condemnation, riots in the streets, ranking clerics and prominant Muslims on the news and talk shows clearly and loudly admonishing this behavior sending out public pleas to turn out these so called radicals then I and most of the thinking public will start to sympathize and welcome them aboard the sane train with open arms. I'm not talking about the violence we do see globally usually over my Sect leader is better than your Sect leader so lets fight about it crap. I'm talking a genuine out cry of condemnation. Who's protecting Bin Laden when the whole world is out to get him? It sure ain't the Mormons, Catholics or Buddist is it? Must be the Jews. My 2 cents. Rant off.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> ...I don't know were Obama's head is. ....


I do....

:butthead:


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Didn't even make it half way through.
He is a Muslim, we all know it. He just won't admit to it because it would affect how people view him.
Still makes me ill to think with all the evidence as to what kind of person Obama is.
The MSM was able to white wash him and BS people in to thinking that this Muslim radical was a good person for this country.


----------

